# Apparently my Doelings are Bucklings



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So, after much anatomical examination :shocked: , we have concluded that our cute little does, Lucy and Julia, are actually Bucks, Rutherford and Ulysses.

They are HANDSOME fellows. Anyone need an ND herd sire????


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Ah, the old Sex Change Fairy paid a visit. Had that happen here once. :ROFL: Congrats on the new BOYS!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL--awwww that is cute! Bucklings are wonderful (we got a hansome one this year too :greengrin: )

welcome to the "buckling club" HA!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I Hate when that happens! :GAAH:

Better luck next time with those doelings, but congrats for beautiful bucklings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ...I have done that....it makes it kinda a shock/ bummer but at least...they are healthy.... :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry about that  Congrats on your two boys! :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that's annoying! Congrats on them though! :stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Huh? How can you not tell?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. maybe its hard to see things right on newborns .. Yep.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a couple times thinking I had a girl and it was a boy, but didn't take a super long time to figure it out. But its funny because my parents don't get how to tell them apart so I am the one who . . . genders the babies lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Huh? How can you not tell?


Packhillboers, I know goat anatomy fairly well, but I've never looked at the underside of a newborn kid before. Things are not as clear - especially since the boys have teats. I thought (oh silly me) that the scrotum was a wee little udder. Our big clue came the first time they peed. My girls wanted to know why they peed from the middle of their bodies instead of from the back like our does. That's when I got that sinking feeling.

I've since learned that old (but previously unknown to me) axiom that does have an anus and vagina under their tails. Boys just have one hole.

I'm slow, but I'm getting it all figured out.

The REALLY embarrassing part is that I've taught 3+ classes of high school Biology!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I had NO idea boys had teats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> I had NO idea boys had teats!


I didn't either until yesterday.

:laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:laugh: (Of course, by laughing, I can pretty much guarantee the exact same thing will happen to me next year!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Um - all male mammals have teats - even on humans  

I never look at the belly i check under their tail. Its very apparent and easy to figure out even in the dark


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> Um - all male mammals have teats - even on humans
> 
> I never look at the belly i check under their tail. Its very apparent and easy to figure out even in the dark


 :doh: :laugh: 
I agree Stacey!!! LOL! This gave me a good chuckle though! Thanks for sharing! I can see how it could be confusing if you are new to animals...


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Major Doink! 

I didn't even need to wait till next year to embarrass myself. :slapfloor:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my that is so funny. Now kittens, I can not tell hardly at all. It is very difficult on young kittens. I put a pink collar on our dog when she was a puppy because I got tired of people looking to see if she was a boy or girl.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it would have helped if you'd had a boy AND a girl! That way, at least there's an obvious comparison between the two. I had twin bucklings born this year for the first time ~ We've always had twins in the past, but always one of each gender. With the twin boys, I not only looked at their backsides, but also had to check for a little "satchel", because I was HOPING I saw it all wrong! "Please just let that be an imbilical cord!!!" :ROFL: 
If I hadn't had breeder sows for a few years before goats, I really don't think I would've been able to tell gender so easily the first time we had goat kids. I was used to looking at cute little pig butts in order to tell gender, so that helped me out.

Anyway, I still think that Annika did a great job, and I'm so glad those little guys and their mom are happy and healthy!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

We did that too - my daughter said doe and it was a buck. I was really excited for a few minutes thinking I had more does than I did.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry about that, but your posts were great funny. Thanks. Does next time.

Jan


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

My mom kills me with this trick. 
She lives at the farm, and so gets to see most of the kids before I do. (And she's a hell of a goat midwife!)
That being said, I never had Any idea what I have until I get there. I have since learned to not get my hopes up! 
Congrats on two healthy kids!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Many thanks for all the congratulations. 

If I didn't figure it out before, I certainly could now. They are VERY manly little guys, especially the larger twin, Ulysses. He's been humping everything in sight since day 2. Hmmmm, wonder if he (a Nigerian Dwarf) can reach the Nubian I want to breed this month.... :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had this happen before except that we thought we had a :kidblue: but it turned out to be a :kidred: so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Mandara Farm said:


> I had NO idea boys had teats!





StaceyRoop said:


> Um - all male mammals have teats - even on humans


Lol this is why have a saying (here in australia anyway) "Useless as teats on a boar pig"


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

L.O.L. yep,, when our big girl B.G. had her 2 kids,, at birth you could not mistake the fact that the 2 from the rear, had some fine, " hang-me-downs".. :shades: and I had to chuckle to on the ole saying,, "useless as teats on a boar hog,", Gumtree, we have the same saying here in the U.S.A. :wave:  
Betty


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I lthink its funny how people think it is so odd that males have teats I get why they would think that, even though all mammals have teats. 
I never had a problem telling, once I thought a doeling was buckling when she was born mistaking her tail for a scrotum but once I had her all dry I new.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

don't feel so bad...when our first babies were born I thought we had two girls....then a closer look revealed one of our girls was a boy...now I look under tail not under belly lol


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

That is weird! I have never heard of that happening before!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Cute...
Fortunately I had read the FiasCo Farm birthing website like 20 times before my first kids... she says to look under the tail.
Otherwise, I'm sure I could have confused the whole thing as well, it's confusing under those little baby goats 

And Gumtree, I use the "useless as teats on a bull" frequently when speaking to my husband.
Thanks for the giggle


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad that I have had this humbling experience to entertain and befuddle you all. I'm sure I will have more dumb moments to report before I am done playing this goat game.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well just know you aren't alone :grouphug: lol


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

when we had our second set of kids born, I quickly glanced under the tails, and went oh great doelings....well after I got them in the house, I looked again, bucklings...So it happens!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Huh? How can you not tell?





> I never look at the belly i check under their tail. Its very apparent and easy to figure out even in the dark


LOL...years ago..when I was just starting out with the babies....I looked very lightly... just lifted up the leg ....and seen no scrotum...so I assumed it was a girl.... the scrotum was covered in alot of mucus,LOL and hid them pretty well...later ...when the kid dried and they started hanging...I then picked up the kid and sure enough...."A Boy" I from now on... look at them from the backside....it is the most accurate and fast way...... but believe me... the mistake can happen .... :laugh: :thumb: :greengrin: :wink:


----------

